# Couple Pics Of My Marginatus



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

A few shots of my bad boy. It resides in a nice 90gal hex tank. This guy charges the glass EVERY time the tank is approached.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice fish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

awsome fish !!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice marg


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice specimen!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good makes me want to keep my Baby Marg. Is yours a picky eater cause mine dont want to eat sh*t. He was eating good and growing good and now nothing it like he is fasting.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful kick ass specimen you got there, Baddfish!...Marginatus is my favorite piranha of all-time!...your guy rocks like a DANZIG concert!!!...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks amazing !!!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Looks good makes me want to keep my Baby Marg. Is yours a picky eater cause mine dont want to eat sh*t. He was eating good and growing good and now nothing it like he is fasting.


Actually, this fella has had a great appettite since day 1. His favorites are night crawlers and rosy red minnows but the minnows it will only get from time to time. It will also take smelt every now and again. I wish i can film it. It really does have a VERY wacked out aggressive attitude!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Woohoo! Another Marginatus keeper! My one is about 5" and only just coming out of it's shell. He has the occasional aggressive moment but not very often, I still think he's a great fish though, I love that cartoon sized jaw and the snapping noise it makes when eating.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

baddfish said:


> Looks good makes me want to keep my Baby Marg. Is yours a picky eater cause mine dont want to eat sh*t. He was eating good and growing good and now nothing it like he is fasting.


Actually, this fella has had a great appettite since day 1. His favorites are night crawlers and rosy red minnows but the minnows it will only get from time to time. It will also take smelt every now and again. I wish i can film it. It really does have a VERY wacked out aggressive attitude!








[/quote]

Mine's about 8" and I have to agree with you about the wacked aggressive attitude. It attacks the python and gravel during water changes and I honestly fear putting my hand in the tank to rearrange the decor after he goes on one of his rampages.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful Marg you got there but it def deserves a tank with a larger footprint


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking fish.
I love Serras with an aggressive personality.

Nice post!
Where have you been?


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

baddfish said:


> A few shots of my bad boy. It resides in a nice 90gal hex tank. This guy charges the glass EVERY time the tank is approached.


WOW, super nice man!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah...those marginatus really look like they are a killer speecie to maintain as a solo serra...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

be cool


----------

